# Let's Talk



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

A stranger was seated next to a little girl on an airplane when the stranger turned to her and said, "Let's talk. I've heard that flights 
go quicker if you strike up a conversation with your fellow passenger."

The little girl, who had just opened her book, closed it slowly and said to the stranger, "What would you like to talk about?"

"Oh, I don't know", said the stranger. "How about nuclear power?"

"OK" she said. "That could be an interesting topic. But let me ask you a question first. A horse, a cow, and a deer all eat grass, the same stuff. 

Yet a deer excretes little pellets, while a cow turns out a flat patty, and a horse produces clumps of dried grass. Why do you suppose that is?"

The stranger thinks about it and says, "Hmmm, I have no idea."

"So", she asks him, "do you feel qualified to discuss nuclear power when you don't know crap?"


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: OUCH!!! :lol:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL Ziiiiinnnnggggg!!!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------

